# Roof Blackening + read diffuser



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

AG316 said:


> Hii guys
> So yesterday i bought a 2010 Cruze LT(Grey) for a bargain price
> 
> i have a couple of questions though-
> ...


1. Its up to you. Black roofs are a trend and trends don't last. The asthetic aspect of it is the contrast it provides. Doesn't have the same impact on darker colored vehicles

2. Stickers to cover wheel scratches/gouges? Eh...sounds goofy.

3. There are a couple diffusers available. Their not bad. Again its you're car so customize it based on your preferences.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

This is what I think about vinyl wrapping the roof black


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

I posted a few pics regarding the rear diffuser in another post, I may as well share it here also!
This Cruze belongs to a friend in Germany!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...dy/9169d1354135840-rear-diffuser-image-1-.jpg

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachments/appearance-body/9168d1354135791-rear-diffuser-imag.jpg


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

I want that rear bumper on that german cruze.. It looks so much better with the dual exhaust tips


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

JTedrow said:


> I want that rear bumper on that german cruze.. It looks so much better with the dual exhaust tips


Agreed, It's a good looking bumper. Something tells me I need to see some more pics of it though before i'm fully convinced.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I vinyled my roof amongst other thing and couldn't be happier with the way it looks. I would also recommend a cheaper solution to the bumper by just plastidiping the lower portion where the grove is (sorry I'm trying to explain it not the entire bumper but there's a spot at the bottom like a groved out peice that I'm going to plastidip soon) I also plan on doing the lower grill w plastidip too. I used a 3m vehicle wrap vinyl for my roof etc lemme know if u have any questions about it or the install 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a white CRuze and Im going to black my roof soon. I already blacked out the bottom portion of the rear bumper and am quite thrilled with the look. Of course that German one is waaay better but mine cost me $5. I also blacked out portion of the, IMO overly chromed out fog lights. I'll post pics of both once I ve don the roof. That 3m1080 series is pretty cool stuff and fun to work with...ya start dreaming up all kinds of possibilities....LOL The great thing is you can just take it off without any negative consequences...


----------

